# Cord delivered today: The good & the bad



## BillLion (Sep 12, 2014)

I purchased a cord today to supplement the 3 I've been able to scrounge and got mixed results.


The good: Quality! It's all hickory and oak.

The bad: It's wet! Measures on fresh splits averaged 25% and one was even way higher.

Also it looks a little light, but I won't be sure until I stack it tomorrow.

Fortunately I only paid $175 delivered which is $75 cheaper than any other wood supplier around here! 

Anyone else having better/worse luck buying wood?


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Sep 12, 2014)

Mmmmm. Hickory and oak are both upward of 45% when cut wet.....  I'd be happy with 25


----------



## Rickb (Sep 12, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> Mmmmm. Hickory and oak are both upward of 45% when cut wet.....  I'd be happy with 25




I agree with this.  It also does look a little shy of a cord but for 25% oak I would take it for that price!


----------



## paul bunion (Sep 12, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> Mmmmm. Hickory and oak are both upward of 45% when cut wet.....  I'd be happy with 25


 
Way upward.  Oak easily runs up to 80% or more.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 12, 2014)

It will be worth is weight in ? Next year, stack it and save it for next year, you will be happy then.....


----------



## BillLion (Sep 12, 2014)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> It will be worth is weight in ? Next year, stack it and save it for next year, you will be happy then.....



Definitely saving it and hoping I don't have to use it this season. I'm going to press my luck and try another seller too. If not I have a good start towards next year.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 12, 2014)

That's it, get more, you need to get ahead, way ahead, gl....


----------



## bigbarf48 (Sep 12, 2014)

I'd be happy with 25%. Looks like it worked our alright for you


----------



## BillLion (Sep 13, 2014)

Update: I stacked it and measured twice. It's about 24% short of a a full cord. 

I hope he'll make it right; he does want some tree business from me after all. I'll work on that. Even if he doesn't I'm ok based on the price and quality compared to other dealers.

Quick question: Is this red oak? I assumed it was hickory:


----------



## BillLion (Sep 13, 2014)

He did say it was a
Mix of both...


----------



## paul bunion (Sep 13, 2014)

Oak


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 13, 2014)

Red oak, get more, have him fix what he owes you and get more for future......


----------



## newburner (Sep 13, 2014)

BillLion said:


> Update: I stacked it and measured twice. It's about 24% short of a a full cord.
> 
> I hope he'll make it right; he does want some tree business from me after all. I'll work on that. Even if he doesn't I'm ok based on the price and quality compared to other dealers.
> 
> Quick question: Is this red oak? I assumed it was hickory:


Bill,

Where are you located? That pile looks exactly like my deliveries, AND, I paid only $175, AND, the first delivery was 23% short of a cord. 

Coincidence?

My supplier did make it right in the next cord.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Sep 13, 2014)

Red oak. Let him know he'll get more business  from you if he makes up the full cord

If he does, you're in a good spot. A dealer that'll bring 23% oak and hickory is a good backup plan if you ever need some extra wood in the future


----------



## BillLion (Sep 13, 2014)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Red oak, get more, have him fix what he owes you and get more for future......



Thanks!


----------



## BillLion (Sep 13, 2014)

newburner said:


> Bill,
> 
> Where are you located? That pile looks exactly like my deliveries, AND, I paid only $175, AND, the first delivery was 23% short of a cord.
> 
> ...



Hartford, CT area. You? Glad your guy took care of it!


----------



## BillLion (Sep 13, 2014)

bigbarf48 said:


> Red oak. Let him know he'll get more business  from you if he makes up the full cord
> 
> If he does, you're in a good spot. A dealer that'll bring 23% oak and hickory is a good backup plan if you ever need some extra wood in the future



For sure. That's the plan. I hope he makes it right because he's pretty reliable for everything else. Thanks


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Sep 13, 2014)

With those species there is ALOT o f shrinkage during drying.  I bet he stacks wet cords then just loads the stacks up once dry.....


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Sep 13, 2014)

paul bunion said:


> Way upward.  Oak easily runs up to 80% or more.



I wouldn't know how much more than 45% mine is since the upper limit on my meter is 45%.


----------



## Charlie2 (Sep 13, 2014)

When the water squirts out around the wedge during the split would be around 45%.


----------



## BillLion (Sep 13, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> With those species there is ALOT o f shrinkage during drying.  I bet he stacks wet cords then just loads the stacks up once dry.....



Wood definitely shrinks, but most wood dealers don't stack their cords to dry. The money they get per cord just wouldn't justify the labor for most. 

He, like many, keeps wood in huge mountains with tarps on top while it "seasons." That's why some pieces are pretty dry while stuff in the center can have much more MC.


----------



## paul bunion (Sep 13, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> I wouldn't know how much more than 45% mine is since the upper limit on my meter is 45%.



Your meter actually is inaccurate above the mid thirties.    Read up on fiber saturation point or FSP if you want to know more.    

 But you can figure out moisture with a scale if you know the start and end weights and % in the end.   Just 1) divide the final weight by 100+ the pct.  Then 2) take the original weight and divide it by that number.   And 3) Subtract 100 and you will have the starting pct.    I.e.  A piece of wood that was 5050 grams is now 3181grams.    Your meter pricks in at 18% uniformly inside and out.     3181/118= 26.96.     5050/26.96=187.   The wood started at 87%.      26.96 grams will also be the weight of each 1% of water in that piece of wood.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Sep 13, 2014)

paul bunion said:


> Your meter actually is inaccurate above the mid thirties.    Read up on fiber saturation point or FSP if you want to know more.
> 
> But you can figure out moisture with a scale if you know the start and end weights and % in the end.   Just 1) divide the final weight by 100+ the pct.  Then 2) take the original weight and divide it by that number.   And 3) Subtract 100 and you will have the starting pct.    I.e.  A piece of wood that was 5050 grams is now 3181grams.    Your meter pricks in at 18% uniformly inside and out.     3181/118= 26.96.     5050/26.96=187.   The wood started at 87%.      26.96 grams will also be the weight of each 1% of water in that piece of wood.



I don't have the time for all that....


----------



## RSNovi (Sep 13, 2014)

Good luck.  I have been shorted a few times and after many calls I never get more.


----------



## Hoozie (Sep 14, 2014)

Did he bring it stacked in his rig, or thrown?  

I've measured, and a cord of wood in a pile is 25-33% smaller when stacked.

Granted, you paid for a cord stacked, so you should get a cord stacked


----------



## jebatty (Sep 14, 2014)

How far into the wood does your moisture meter read? Surface moisture easily could be 25% with interior moisture much higher. My Wagner meter intended for dried lumber moisture reading will read into about 2" of depth.


----------



## BillLion (Sep 14, 2014)

Hoozie said:


> Did he bring it stacked in his rig, or thrown?
> 
> I've measured, and a cord of wood in a pile is 25-33% smaller when stacked.
> 
> Granted, you paid for a cord stacked, so you should get a cord stacked



It was thrown in. I'm going to start by assuming it was an honest mistake and go from there. We'll be talking tomorrow.


----------



## BillLion (Sep 14, 2014)

jebatty said:


> How far into the wood does your moisture meter read? Surface moisture easily could be 25% with interior moisture much higher. My Wagner meter intended for dried lumber moisture reading will read into about 2" of depth.



I resplit several pieces and tested the inside.


----------



## red oak (Sep 14, 2014)

Don't forget the wood will dry for a few more months yet.  I agree it's best to save it for next winter but in a pinch you could use it.


----------



## mustash29 (Sep 14, 2014)

I bought "10 cord" of green oak chunks last Jan for 850.  It was just thrown in a mason dump (10 loads) with sideboards.  It stacked out to just shy of 7.5 cord, but I stack pretty tightly.

My neighbor use to run a firewood business.  The general rule of thumb is that a stacked cord should be stacked such that a squirrel may be able to dive into the pile for cover, but a cat can't chase him.

Tell the guy you like the quality but feel the load was a bit short on quantity.  If he is honest he will make it right.  If he does not want to make it right, ask for his firewood dealers liscense number.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Sep 14, 2014)

BillLion said:


> I resplit several pieces and tested the inside.


Excellent!
It's surprising how many people just pick up a piece of wood and stick the meter in and assume they are getting a meaningful reading of the wood's true moisture content.
25% MC for oak is probably pretty good for oak from a firewood dealer. Just be honest with the guy and tell him you found it a little short on the cord, but you like the wood and would like to buy a lot more, providing he makes good on the last load and gives you full measures on any subsequent loads.


----------



## BillLion (Sep 14, 2014)

mustash29 said:


> I bought "10 cord" of green oak chunks last Jan for 850.  It was just thrown in a mason dump (10 loads) with sideboards.  It stacked out to just shy of 7.5 cord, but I stack pretty tightly.
> 
> My neighbor use to run a firewood business.  The general rule of thumb is that a stacked cord should be stacked such that a squirrel may be able to dive into the pile for cover, but a cat can't chase him.
> 
> Tell the guy you like the quality but feel the load was a bit short on quantity.  If he is honest he will make it right.  If he does not want to make it right, ask for his firewood dealers liscense number.



Yeah, I'm hoping he's going to make it right.


----------



## BillLion (Sep 14, 2014)

Lumber-Jack said:


> Excellent!
> It's surprising how many people just pick up a piece of wood and stick the meter in and assume they are getting a meaningful reading of the wood's true moisture content.
> 25% MC for oak is probably pretty good for oak from a firewood dealer. Just be honest with the guy and tell him you found it a little short on the cord, but you like the wood and would like to buy a lot more, providing he makes good on the last load and gives you full measures on any subsequent loads.



Thanks. Yeah, that's definitely going to be my approach. Not only will I buy another cord if he does the right thing. I also have 2 friends looking to buy wood that I'd happily refer to him if he does the right thing.

Also, he wants to do some tree work for me, so I trust he'll take care of it to make a customer happy.


----------



## Brian26 (Sep 14, 2014)

CT here as well. Paid $180 for this cord of all red oak. Moisture content in the mid 20's but the guy said it was a little wet. I bought if for next year anyways to get ahead
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  as I have 3-4 cords ready to go.


----------



## BillLion (Sep 14, 2014)

Brian26 said:


> CT here as well. Paid $100 for this half cord of all red oak. Moisture content in the mid 20's but the guy said it was a little wet. I bought if for next year anyways to get ahead
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a great deal, Brian. I'd def get more of that to get ahead.

If this guy makes it right I'll buy more too. I also have about 4 cords, but want to get ahead!


----------



## BillLion (Sep 15, 2014)

Talked to the dealer today. He was very apologetic and promised to make it right.

I told him to bring the difference with an additional cord I'll buy.

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## bigbarf48 (Sep 15, 2014)

Good to hear. Hopefully it'll work out


----------



## tsquini (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm glad to hear that it is going to fix the issue. 

I bought a cord of firewood from CL a few years back. Of corse, it was promised to be fully seasoned. I was not at the house when it was dropped off. I get home 1/3 of the cord was a solid block of ice. From that point on it became clear that relying in sellers to provide wood for  immedient use was not going to be part of my plan.


----------



## superbee69 (Sep 15, 2014)

I find that a full size truck bed stackd to just above the bed height is very close to 1/2 cord.  Thrown in and mounded it is still about 20% short of 1/2 cord.


----------



## Brian26 (Sep 21, 2014)

BillLion said:


> That's a great deal, Brian. I'd def get more of that to get ahead.
> 
> If this guy makes it right I'll buy more too. I also have about 4 cords, but want to get ahead!



I stacked this yesterday on a 4x8 pallet and it came out well over a cord. If your in the New Haven area PM me and I can give you his contact info. He has a water company permit. The oak he delivered was supposedly dead fall from hurricane Sandy.


----------



## BillLion (Sep 21, 2014)

Brian26 said:


> I stacked this yesterday on a 4x8 pallet and it came out well over a cord. If your in the New Haven area PM me and I can give you his contact info. He has a water company permit. The oak he delivered was supposedly dead fall from hurricane Sandy.



I'm in the Hartford area. Doubt he'll come up here. But thank you.

I'm really glad it worked out for you!


----------



## JTRock (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm in the Hartford area too. I'd be curious to get the contact info. My delivery last month left me unsatisfied to say the least


----------



## BillLion (Sep 21, 2014)

JTRock said:


> I'm in the Hartford area too. I'd be curious to get the contact info. My delivery last month left me unsatisfied to say the least



Quantity? Quality? Moisture?


----------



## JTRock (Sep 21, 2014)

BillLion said:


> Quantity? Quality? Moisture?


Moisture content. It was a referral too. I was assured seasoned and ready for this year.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Sep 21, 2014)

That's some big splits. If you had time you could split some of those big ones. Might dry a little faster.


----------



## ironspider (Sep 21, 2014)

I'll take 25% in ny


----------



## BillLion (Sep 27, 2014)

UPDATE:

Today the dealer was supposed to bring the cord and extra 1/4 to make up for last time. Here is what I got:






After I stacked it it came out to 1 cord. I texted the seller and he said he'd bring more Monday and stack it for me.

I'm not worried about that; I trust he'll make it right. My problem is after he dumped it he told me it has been cut for a year but just sit this week! Off the charts moisture content!

At $175 for a cord of red oak/hickory it's hard to complain. In fact I plan to keep buying throughout the winter to prep for next year. ($250 per cord of mixed is the best u can usually do around here).

My problem is this would have made 5 cords ready to burn this year. Now I have 4. I hope it lasts!


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Sep 27, 2014)

Do you have access to a Truck? and have you called local landscapers/ tree removal services to tell them that you will take wood? There is so much wood on the sides of the roads in Canton,Avon New Hartford, and Simsbury I cant imagine paying for green wood. Notheast Utilities have been taking trees down for over a year out here. Guys are driving around here with chainsaws and pickups every day. People have actually tagged the wood on the side of the road for future pick ups.....its amazing.


----------



## BillLion (Sep 27, 2014)

Enzo's Dad said:


> Do you have access to a Truck? and have you called local landscapers/ tree removal services to tell them that you will take wood? There is so much wood on the sides of the roads in Canton,Avon New Hartford, and Simsbury I cant imagine paying for green wood. Notheast Utilities have been taking trees down for over a year out here. Guys are driving around here with chainsaws and pickups every day. People have actually tagged the wood on the side of the road for future pick ups.....its amazing.



I don't. I started picking stuff up in the minivan and the wife put the kabosh on that! 

So my scrounges are now limited to tree guys dropping stuff off; which occasionally happens...


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Sep 27, 2014)

Im guessing by the pics your in West Hartford call around if your getting green wood might as well get it for free.


----------



## BillLion (Sep 27, 2014)

Enzo's Dad said:


> Im guessing by the pics your in West Hartford call around if your getting green wood might as well get it for free.



You're quite the detective! 

Btw: Do people really honor the notes on the wood? It seems to me you can't claim until
You're there ready to pick up...


----------



## Brian26 (Sep 27, 2014)

Brian26 said:


> I stacked this yesterday on a 4x8 pallet and it came out well over a cord. If your in the New Haven area PM me and I can give you his contact info. He has a water company permit. The oak he delivered was supposedly dead fall from hurricane Sandy.



Sorry guys even I couldn't even get another cord and I was one of his best customers.  He said the demand was insane this year and he had to take care of some family members. Last year around this time he was calling me randomly begging me to take another load as people weren't coming through for the deliveries.

Sorry to hear BillLion that you got shorted. When you find a honest dealer take care of him. Every cord I have stacked from him as been over. A rare find. Maybe its the tip in a case of beer that helped me out... He took care of a referal or two this year so maybe next year for those of you in the New Haven area.

I don't have the time but there is a TON of free wood to be scrounged around here in the New Haven area. Tree trimming by UI has been in full force. Orange Center Rd in Orange, CT was  a field day this past week. They just drop em and leave them right there on the side of the road. Lewis Tree service is doing the work and they said help yourself when I asked.


----------



## NewStoveGuy (Sep 27, 2014)

superbee69 said:


> I find that a full size truck bed stackd to just above the bed height is very close to 1/2 cord.  Thrown in and mounded it is still about 20% short of 1/2 cord.



Ditto.


----------



## BillLion (Sep 27, 2014)

Brian26 said:


> Sorry guys even I couldn't even get another cord and I was one of his best customers.  He said the demand was insane this year and he had to take care of some family members. Last year around this time he was calling me randomly begging me to take another load as people weren't coming through for the deliveries.
> 
> Sorry to hear BillLion that you got shorted. When you find a honest dealer take care of him. Every cord I have stacked from him as been over. A rare find. Maybe its the tip in a case of beer that helped me out... He took care of a referal or two this year so maybe next year for those of you in the New Haven area.
> 
> I don't have the time but there is a TON of free wood to be scrounged around here in the New Haven area. Tree trimming by UI has been in full force. Orange Center Rd in Orange, CT was  a field day this past week. They just drop em and leave them right there on the side of the road. Lewis Tree service is doing the work and they said help yourself when I asked.



That's my issue; the time. I don't really think there is such a thing as free wood. You pay cash or you pay in time and sweat. I don't mind the sweat part, I actually love splitting wood. It's just the time. Hunting, bucking, etc. Plus if you don't have a proper vehicle, it really is tough.

Lots of stuff out there though for people willing and able to go get it!

Btw: I'm hearing the same thing about suppliers all around here. I think so many people ran out in the arctic winter last year that they're trying to get a jump on it this year!


----------



## mark cline (Sep 28, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> I don't have the time for all that....


I did the same calculations last winter , its just how my mind works .Also went on to calculate the actual stove efficiency ,house  heat loss calculation . Its just fun with a calculator. My son is worse than me , he weighs his wood per load and calculates the heat value .


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 28, 2014)

mark cline said:


> I did the same calculations last winter , its just how my mind works .Also went on to calculate the actual stove efficiency ,house  heat loss calculation . Its just fun with a calculator. My son is worse than me , he weighs his wood per load and calculates the heat value .



Half of me is doing the same math... the other half is suggesting medication.


----------



## leaf4952 (Oct 18, 2014)

BillLion said:


> Update: I stacked it and measured twice. It's about 24% short of a a full cord.
> 
> I hope he'll make it right; he does want some tree business from me after all. I'll work on that. Even if he doesn't I'm ok based on the price and quality compared to other dealers.
> 
> Quick question: Is this red oak? I assumed it was hickory:





BillLion said:


> Update: I stacked it and measured twice. It's about 24% short of a a full cord.
> 
> I'm having the same problem with my wood guy. He shorted me a quarter cord. Kept saying how great it is (mockernut hickory). But its not totally dry yet either. He's had a month to bring that owed quarter cord as well as another half cord and when he finally did...he shorted me again ! Picked up the phone and finally called the guy just down the street...bamm he brought 2 cords that day ! at $185 per cord, fairly dry and measures correctly at 2 full cords. I think I just found myself a new woodguy.


----------

